# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الشيخ / أحمد منصور آل سبالك؟

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهل يعرف شروحه ودروسه؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الذهب السبائك في ترجمة العلامة الأصولي أحمد بن منصور آل سبالك (شيخي الفاضل)
هذه كلمات في ترجمة الشيخ العلامة الأصولي/ أحمد منصور آل سبالك. لا أكتبها تمجيدا لشخص ولكن أكتبها إعلاما بهذا الأصولي الذي نحسبه ممن فتح الله عليهم في علم الأصول 
وهو من العلوم التي قل من تخصص فيها من أهل السنة في مصر _حسب علمي_ ورأينا الشباب السلفي يتجهون إلى (علي جمعة ) رأس الأشاعرة وقد رأيت بعضهم تحول إلى مفوض بعد الحضور عنده فإلى الله المشتكى 
والشيخ _حفظه الله_ دلالة على أن الأزهر رغم ما فيه ما زال يخرج نبتا طيبا ذكرّنا بالشيخ أحمد شاكر والشيخ الوكيل _رحمهما الله تعالى_
كما أني أكتب هذه الترجمة لإخواننا في معهد العزيز بالله كي يتعرفوا على الشيخ
والله المستعان
هو الشيخ أحمد بن منصور بن حسين بن محمد بن سبالك
ولد الشيخ _حفظه الله- في أسوان في أقصى صعيد مصر
النشأة والتعلم:في القاهرة حيث انتقل إليها للتعلم والدراسة ثم استفر بها
*تعلم بالأزهر الشريف _عمره الله بالعلم_وقرأ فيه على يد مشايخ أجلاء وهم:
- الشيخ العلامة/ عبد الغني عبد الخالق.........قرأ عليه الفقه والأصول.
- الشيخ العلامة/ محمد السايس..................  قرأ عليه الفقه والأصول.
- الشيخ العلامة/ أبو النور زهير......................  ..قرأ عليه الأصول.
- الشيخ العلامة/ أحمد مسلم......................  ...........قرأ عليه الفقه.
- الشيخ العلامة/ عبد الله المشد....................  ........قرأ عليه الفقه.
- الشيخ العلامة/ حسنين مخلوف........قرأ عليه الفقه والأصول والعقيدة.
- الشيخ العلامة/ عبد الرزاق عفيفي.....قرأ عليه الفقه والأصول والعقيدة
والفرق والمذاهب والتفسير.
- الشيخ العلامة/ محمد عبد المنعم القيعي....قرأ عليه الأصول والتفسير
وعلوم القرآن والنحو.
- الشيخ العلامة/ محمد جميل غازي.....قرأ عليه الأدب والبلاغة والعقيدة
والتفسير وعلوم القرآن.
- الشيخ العلامة/ محمد نايل............قرأ عليه اللغة العربية وعلومها.
- الشيخ العلامة/ محمد أبو شهبة......قرأ عليه الحديث وعلومه والسيرة النبوية.
- الشيخ العلامة/ محمد المطيعي........قرأ عليه الفقه والحديث وعلومه.
- الشيخ العلامة/ عبد الرزاق البكري............قرأ عليه علم القراءات.
مصنفاتـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــه:
ألف في شتى علوم الشريعة من العقيدة والفرق والمذاهب والتفسير وعلوم القرآن واللغة العربية
وعلومها والحديث وعلومه والفقه والأصول وكان جل مصنفاته في الأخيرين ومنها:
- الإشارات النافعات على شرح منتهى الإرادات وقد ذكر الشيخ أنه حققه على عشرين مخطوطة.
- السالك في شرح موطأ الإمام مالك.
. إنعام من الله الصمد في شرح بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد-
الثمر الداني في كيفية البحث في الفقه الإسلامي.-
منة الوهاب في بيان الفقه المقارن للطلاب .- 
. هداية المقلدين عند اختلاف آراء المجتهدين-
. أعذار الفقهاء-
رسالة الحنكة في اختلاف المطالع.-
- المقدمة الضرورية لدارسي الفقه والأصول.
- أصول الفقه وابن تيمية و قد أخبرني الشيخ_حفظه الله_ أنه في سبعة وعشرين مجلداً أنهى منها الشيخ واحد وعشرين مجلدا.
- الأصول الواضحات في شرح الورقات.
- غاية النحرير في شرح مختصر التحرير.
- الابتهاج في شرح المنهاج.
- البدر الساطع في شرح جمع الجوامع.
- السراج الوهاج في بيان ماهية الزواج .
- فتح من رب البرية في اختصار شرح العقيدة الطحاوية .
- شرح شرح العقيدة الطحاوية بكلام ابن القيم وابن تيمية.
- المختصر في النحو.
- المدخل لدراسة السنة النبوية.
- غاية النفحات قواعد لدراسة الأسماء والصفات . قال عنه الدكتور/ مصطفى حلمي (إحاطة كاملة بموضوعه وإجابة شافية لكل سؤال يرد على الخاطر عند تناول مسألة صفات الله عزوجل-
وقال: هي دراسة جامعة لم تترك شاردة ولا واردة)
** شارك الشيخ _حفظه الله_ في مؤتمرات علمية عديدة منها ما يتصل بــ:
الفقه والأصول و النوازل التي تنزل بالأمة الإسلامية وقضايا العصر والتفسير وعلوم القرآن واللغة العربية وعلومها والحديث وعلومه والعقيدة والفرق والمذاهب.
*شارك في وضع المنهاج لمعاهد علمية عديدة وشارك في تقييم مناهج معاهد أخرى.
*شارك في دوريات مختلفة بمقالات و أبحاث شتى.
* له سلسة محاضرات إذاعية وتليفزيونية وبالأخص في القنوات الفضائية.
* له سلسة محاضرات في المساجد والمنتديات ودور المناسبات في شتى المجالات.
* حاضر في الحرمين الشريفين ( المكي والمدني) وحاضر في الأزهر الشريف.
* يعمل عميدا لمعهد علوم القرآن والحديث للدراسات الإسلامية والعربية.
* عضو في لجنة الفتوى بمراكز إسلامية عديدة .
*عضو في جبهة علماء الأزهر الشريف.
وكل من رأى الشيخ _حفظه المولى_ علم ما عليه من أدب جم وتواضع شديد وسعة صدر قل أن يصادفها المرء
وصدق من قال حال رجل في ألف رجل خير من مقال ألف رجل في رجل.
والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
منقول

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حمل بعض مسموعاته من هنا
http://www.liveislam.net/advsearch.php?sid=
و
http://www.altazkia.com/index2.php?do=show&sheikh=16

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل 
ومن علي جمعة هل هو المفتي السابق 
أم شارح القواعد الفقهية الذي قدم له الشيخ سبالك حفظه

واختلط على اسمه هل جمعة على أم على جمعة نسيت

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

علي جمعة هو المفتي السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هل على جمعة أصولي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هو قد أخذ الماجستير والدكتوراة في أصول الفقه

----------

